# Pacific Shores



## bass (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm wondering if there is any plan for RCI members to regain the use of facilities at Pacific Shores.   I have an extra vacation week that I booked last December.   The week begins December 1, 2013.   Reviews at RCI and Trip Advisor are pretty bad for RCI members.   RCI refuses to give a refund - saying that they can't go by the reviews.  I've been to the resort before and like it.   I haven't booked air reservations yet because I don't know how bad it's going to get (for RCI members).  (I live in Forida).   Hope someone has some information.


----------



## eal (Jul 4, 2013)

The spa on the point of land that goes out into Craig Bay is now open for all guests.


----------



## bass (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks EAL,

Thats a good start.   Hope that RCI guests can get back what they are used to.


----------

